# [Sujet Unique] les alimentations secteurs des iBook et PowerBook



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

si vous utilisez un PowerBook 1400/2400/3400/3500/G3/iBook palourde, il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (45 Watts a connecteur gros jack)







si utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (500 a 800 Mhz) ou un iBook dual USB (G3/G4) ou un PowerBook G4 12" aluminium il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (45 Watts a connecteur petit jack)






si utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (867 a 1000 Mhz) ou un PowerBook G4 Aluminum 15" et 17"  il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (65 Watts a connecteur petit jack)






note :

- les PowerBook G4 400/500 Mhz et les premiers iBook dual USB (500 a bus 66 Mhz) on été fournit avec un adaptateur secteur yoyo a connecteur petit jack, ceci ne sont plus disponible et sont remplacer avec les adaptateurs blanc






-les adaptateurs secteur 65 watts peuvent être utiliser sur tout les PowerBook G4 et iBook dual USB (G3/G4)

-les adaptateurs secteur 45 watts ne doivent pas être utiliser sur les machines qui on été vendu avec un adaptateur 65 watts, même si cela peu fonctionner il ne faut pas les utilisers, ils créent des problemes de charge de batterie

un petit article (en anglais) a lire ici  sur une question récurente, quelle est l'adaptateur secteur a utiliser sur mon portable PowerPC [et en dernier lieu, cet article sur le diagnostique de votre alimentation secteur incluent les exclusions de garantie possible


----------



## rey (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 
est il possible d'ouvrir un adaptateur pour ibook pour réparer une connection interne ? si oui comment car le boitier semble serti
merci


----------



## Streetwalker (25 Juillet 2008)

bon j'avais pas vu mais ça répond à ma question merci macgeneration :rateau:


----------



## kaos (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai voulu acheter une alim de ibook G4 1,2 ghz  pour ma soeur // résultat les boutiques demandes 90 euros - ce n'est plus fabriqué ;( et l'apple store confirme ces tarifs ;

Des alim compatibles mais différentes ont été fabriqués et sont en ventes.

voici une photo 











voici le lien chez macway à moins de 40 euros

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/34...-powerbook-g4-ibook-g3-dual-usb-ibook-g4.html


L'alim est aussi disponible à 25 euros pour les anglophone // chez FASTMAC.COM

http://store.fastmac.com/product_in...377E2&cPath=9_26&products_id=326&currency=EUR





voilà , j'espere que ça pourra vous faire economiser quelques sous


----------



## jaestrella (4 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir
ce soir l'alimentation de mon ibook ne le charge plus
voyant eteint
rien

question :
mon ibook etant encore sous applecare est ce que cela comprend la batterie ?

merci


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Octobre 2008)

jaestrella a dit:


> bonsoir
> ce soir l'alimentation de mon ibook ne le charge plus
> voyant eteint
> rien
> ...



Batterie ou adaptatteur secteur ?


----------



## jaestrella (4 Octobre 2008)

adaptateur secteur effectivement


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Octobre 2008)

normalement ça comprend aussi la batterie.

va au sav pour voir


----------



## makmax (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour j'aimerais pouvoir réccuperer un adaptateur petit jack sur un ancien chargeur qui ne marche plus bien entendu, je n'ai besoin que de l'adaptateur et 5 cm de fil,si une bonne âme a cela dans ces tiroirs,ça remonterai le morale de mon power book, et je me ferais un immense plaisir de faire un joli dessin au charmant donateur,ou une bd dédicacée, je gratouille dans cet art.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gbate9e6pY


----------



## Kristoball46 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Le chargeur de powerbook G4 17" ne fonctionne pas correctement : lorsque la batterie a atteint 100% de sa charge, l'ordi se met a fonctionner sur la batterie et l'alimentation secteur ne fonctionne plus.
Si je débranche/rebranche le câble d'alim du chargeur (côté 220 V), il passe bien sur secteur, mais si je débranche/rebranche le côté alim ordi (le petit connecteur "jack"), il ne se passe rien.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une info ou idée ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sebam (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est assez simple, j'ai acheté un PowerBook pour une amie qui m'a demandé de lui faire la recherche d'une bécane portable pas trop cher. Bon, le soucis, c'est que la batterie est morte (5 minutes d'autonomie quand je l'ai eu) et l'adaptateur secteur a vécu, le fil commençait à ne pas être frais. :mouais:

Elle a donc commandé un nouvel adaptateur, et voilà qu'aujourd'hui elle me dit que l'ordi. ne se lance pas, même avec ce nouveau câble.

Je veux simplement savoir si le fait que la batterie soit vraiment foutue peut empècher le démarrage du PowerBook, même sur secteur. 

Une idée? J'éspère surtout que ce n'est pas le portable lui même qui est mort, je vais me sentir coupable...


----------



## cinemashow (7 Mai 2009)

Si le PowerBook ne démarre pas avec le câble d'alim, alors le problème ne vient pas de la batterie.
Cela pourrait venir du connecteur d'alimentation du PowerBook...

Peux-tu nous préciser quel modèle de PowerBook ?


----------



## Sebam (7 Mai 2009)

Il s'agit d'un Apple PowerBook G4 1.25 GHz 512 Mo, c'est vrai que j'aurais pu le préciser! :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2009)

Tente un reste PMU : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Le chargeur est neuf ? d'origine Apple ? as tu le moyen de le tester sur un autre portable ? et l'ancien chargeur ?

Voila


----------



## Sebam (9 Mai 2009)

Bon, ok pour le reset, je vais tester ça, le problème c'est que je n'ai pas récupéré la machine, elle est chez mon amie! :hein:

Pour l'adaptateur, c'est elle qui s'en est occupé, mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit à la marque vu son tarif, elle l'a payé une vingtaine d'euros il me semble.

L'ancien adaptateur est toujours à disposition et, par contre, non, je ne peux pas tester le nouvel adaptateur sur un autre Powerbook, je ne connais personne en ayant un.

Je vais lui faire faire le reset par tel, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Sebam (11 Mai 2009)

Bon, je lui ai fais faire un réinitialisation de la PRAM et de la NVRAM.

Apparemment, l'ordi. ne s'éteinds pas, il se met en veille prolongée. Quand elle appuie sur une touche, il tiens quelques dizaines de secondes allumé et hop, il repart dans le néant! 

C'est quoi ce délire? 
En plus, il semblerait (Je n'ai toujours pas vu l'ordi.) que l'écran lui fasse des flashs. :mouais:

J'en peux plus...


----------



## Sebam (12 Mai 2009)

UP


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2009)

ça pue

qu'elle essaye sans batterie, ça doit fonctionner

qu'elle essaye un vrai adaptateur secteur. (via une connaissance ou un centre apple, sait on jamais)

si malgré cela ça ne fonctionne pas, je crains le pire ...

ce portable a t il au moins déjà fonctionné ou l'avez vous reçu "tel quel" ?

Il s'allume ou pas, c'est pas très clair ton expliquation...


----------



## Sebam (12 Mai 2009)

Le portable a bien fonctionné quelques jours, malgré le câble de l'alim. qui apparemment avait de faux contacts.

Elle a donc acheté une nouvelle alimentation. Je lui ai fais vérifier l'intensité sur le transfo. et il semble que ce soit bien la même que l'originale.

Je lui ai bien fais essayer sans la batterie, mais rien, nada! :hein:

Pour être clair, si elle laisse l'ordi. branché longtemps, elle arrive à le lancer, mais il va fonctionner à peine 10 minutes avant de se mettre dans ce qui ressemble (D'après les descriptions de mon amie) à une veille prolongée. Je croyais en effet qu'il s'éteignait mais apparemment il se met en veille. 

Vraiment pas pratique que je n'ai pas cette machine sous la main... je n'ai toujours pas pu la voir depuis l'apparition de ce problème.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mai 2009)

il me semble que certains PB ont une pile interne. Si celle ci est morte, il est possible que ça dérange l'allumage

à vérifier


----------



## Sebam (13 Mai 2009)

Oui, bonne idée, je n'ai pas pensé à ça; je vais essayer de trouver l'information.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Mai 2009)

Hum, regarde la température avec température monitor. 
Une pile morte n'empêche pas le démarrage. (les pile en plus c'est sur le Ti, sur les alu, c'est la batterie qui gère l'horloge et tout)
Essaye en mode clamshell (powerbook fermé relié à un écran externe).

Voila


----------



## Sebam (13 Mai 2009)

Ok, je suis malheureusement dépendant de la dispo. de mon amie qui a l'ordinateur en sa possession. J'essaie ça et vous tiens au courant. 

J'ai trouvé quelqu'un ayant un PowerBook pour faire des essais avec son alim., il faut que j'organise une rencontre si on ne s'en sort pas...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Une pile morte n'empêche pas le démarrage. (les pile en plus c'est sur le Ti, sur les alu, c'est la batterie qui gère l'horloge et tout)




en plus, ce n'est pas la première fois que l'on en parle
je manque de poisson
merci pour le rappel


----------



## Sebam (18 Mai 2009)

Après essai avec un autre transfo. il semble que cela vient de l'adaptateur... 

J'ai eu un 45Watts avec le PowerBook et il fonctionne bien avec un 65W. 

Où puis-je confirme qu'avec le PowerBook FW800 (1,25 Ghz) il faut bien un 65W?


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Mai 2009)

d'après le logiciel Mactracker (http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/) il te faut bien un chargeur de 65 Watts si c'est bien le Powerbook G4 15" FW 800 à 1.25 Ghz

Voila


----------



## Sebam (18 Mai 2009)

Bon, bah ça confirme donc le problème. Merci pour votre aide, le soucis était finalement bien plus simple que prévut. :rateau:

M'en vais en discuter avec le vendeur!


----------



## Sebam (20 Mai 2009)

Il ne veut rien savoir le Mec, il me dit que chez lui cela fonctionnait. 

Il en avait deux de PowerBook, deux modèles différents et il a dut faire l'inversion lors de la vente du premier mais d'après lui non, c'est pas sa faute en gros. Bonjour le sérieux.  

Il existe un plan pour acheter cet adaptateur à un prix raisonnable? :mouais:


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mai 2009)

Oui, oui regarde içi -> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/34...-powerbook-g4-ibook-g3-dual-usb-ibook-g4.html

Envoie leur quand même un mail pour être sûr de la compatibilité mais il est bien préciser Powerbook G4 Aluminium.


----------



## Jacques L (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai en ce moment pas mal de galères avec mon ibook (description dans ma signature), la dernière en date, hier soir la batterie n'avait plus qu'une diode d'allumée, le rechargement au milieu de la nuit était à 2 et 3e clignotant, mais ce qui est bizarre, c'est que les diodes restaient continuellement allumées, pas seulement quand j'appuyais sur le bouton :mouais:
J'ai retiré la batterie de son logement, je l'ai remise, mais ça n'a rien changé. Ce matin la batterie était rechargée et les diodes éteintes, après usage hors secteur, ce soir elle ne veut plus recharger :hein: Si l'ordi est branché sur le secteur et que je retire la batterie, l'ordi s'éteint, c'est normal ça? je ne crois pas. 

Bref je pense qu'il faut que je trouve une remplaçante, avez vous la même impression que moi? Ai-je un autre moyen de m'assurer qu'elle est secouée?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jacques L (31 Décembre 2009)

En réalité, la batterie doit être opérationnelle, si elle ne charge plus, c'est que le secteur n'alimente plus, et ce n'est pas l'alim, qui elle apporte toujours du courant (j'ai essayé avec une neuve), mais à l'intérieur de l'ibook. Ça fonctionne maintenant que j'ai fixé avec du scotch l'arrivée sur la prise femelle. 

Résumons, j'ai un mauvais contact à l'entrée de l'ordi. C'est réparable? :mouais:


----------



## Jacques L (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir, ma question reste valable, j'ai un faux contact interne à l'alimentation électrique, en fouillant sur le forum, j'ai vu que certains avaient résolu un problème semblable en mettant jusqu'à 3 cales pour restaurer le contact, il est également précisé qu'il y a plusieurs threads qui parlent de ça, mais visiblement je ne suis pas doué parce que je ne trouve pas lesdits topics  Savez-vous où les trouver, ou pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment faire?  Merci d'avance


----------



## Touelmeris (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon bon vieux G4 est tombé sur le côté alimentation alors que celle-ci était branche. La partie saillante à l'intérieur de la prise d'alimentation du G4 s'est brisée. Impossible depuis de l'alimenter. :rose: Savez-vous si c'est réparable, et économiquement valable?

Merci beaucoup,

Toulmeris


----------



## Jacques L (5 Février 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonsoir, ma question reste valable, j'ai un faux contact interne à l'alimentation électrique, en fouillant sur le forum, j'ai vu que certains avaient résolu un problème semblable en mettant jusqu'à 3 cales pour restaurer le contact, il est également précisé qu'il y a plusieurs threads qui parlent de ça, mais visiblement je ne suis pas doué parce que je ne trouve pas lesdits topics  Savez-vous où les trouver, ou pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment faire?  Merci d'avance


UP
pensez-vous qu'après démontage je trouverai quelque chose de réparable au fer à souder? je ne veux pas démonter avant d'avoir une idée de ce que je peux tenter


----------



## Jacques L (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je me suis enfin pris par le main pour réparer mon ibook, il avait en tout et pour tout 2 vrais problèmes


le connecteur interne du secteur acceptait le courant de manière aléatoire, et de temps en temps provoquait un court circuit qui se traduisait par une coupure immédiate sans passage à l'alimentation par le batterie.
Le DD d'origine de 60 Go refusait une nouvelle install à partir du DVD OSX 10.5 je n'avais réussi à le faire redémarrer qu'au travers d'un disk image installé sur un DD externe.
Bref grâce à http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/rubrique13.html j'ai ouvert la bête, et même s'il y a des différences substantielles entre le tutoriel et le 14" 1,42 Mhz, je m'en suis sorti pour remplacer le DD par un nouveau de 160 Go et en inspectant du côté du connecteur, il y a 5 contacts avec le circuit imprimé, 2 soudures étaient sèches et les autres pas franches, bref, un petit coup de fer à souder par là dessus et miracle tout va bien, l'OS se réinstalle sans problème et le connecteur connecte:love:


----------



## duchesse1996 (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Mon oncle vient de m'offrir un iBook, et franchement, je n'en sais pas beaucoup de choses. 
J'aimerais savoir si ça charge, parce que j'ai essayé de le laisser brancher sans que je le démarre pour des heures et des heures (+ de 5), et quand j'ai voulu y travailler sans le brancher, ça n'a pas fanctionné. J'ai répété la meme action, mais rien ne se déroule. 
J'ai cet adaptateur : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Après j'ai remarqué que sur le bureau, en haut, il y a une petite batterie, mais, je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert.

S'il vous plait, j'aimerais savoir si l'ordi peut etre rechargé ainsi je pourrais y travailler sans le brancher, si oui, montrez-moi comment ça se fait !

Merci d'avance !

J'attends vos réponses !


----------



## alexanderjones (11 Février 2011)

Hello, 
Mon gentil Ibook G4 est en train de me lacher coté connecteur interne de l'alim, je ne sais pas du tout faire les soudure, ne connais pas de soudeur non plus, y a t-il moyen de changer ces pièces là? 

Et ou les trouver, sur McWay, je n'ai rien trouvé...

J'ai fait un update complet l'an dernier grace aux conseils donnés sur ce forum, j'espère y trouver encore un peu d'aide... 

Merci par avance


----------



## marfra (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un Powerbook G4 1,25 15", acheté il y a deux ans. Le chargeur (65W) était déjà abîmé, et au bout d'un moment, le connecteur a lâché. Je l'ai remplacé par un chargeur d'iBook (45W). Il m'a tenu un peu moins d'un an, mais hier, alors que je surfais sur le Net, il s'est éteint (voyant sur le connecteur + sur la barre des menus).

La prise interne de mon Powerbook fonctionne, puisque je l'ai testé sur un autre chargeur de Powerbook. Branché sur ce même Powerbook, le chargeur 45W ne s'est toujours pas allumé.

Est-ce un problème de connecteur, ou a-t-il grillé ?


----------



## Jacques L (12 Juin 2011)

sur un G4 c'est une prise coaxiale genre hi fi si je me rappelle bien, tu as plusieurs solutions pour en avoir le cur net, tu essaies avec un testeur électrique si tu peux t'en procurer un, tu changes carrément la prise qui ne doit pas coûter bien cher, tu trouves une nouvel alim sur ebay ou équivalent en 65 W car ta solution en 45 W n'était de toute façon pas terrible


----------



## marfra (12 Juin 2011)

Et si je mets la prise du chargeur grillé 45W sur mon chargeur 65W (qui fonctionne, mais la prise est abîmée) ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------




Jacques L a dit:


> tu essaies avec un testeur électrique si tu peux t'en procurer un, t



J'ai essayé avec un HP Fluke 1AC-E (met en évidence le courant dans un fil). Il y a du courant dans le câble entre l'alim et la prise, dans l'alim, et plus inquiétant encore, *dans le fil entre l'alim et le connecteur.* Ca veut dire que c'est une liaison dans le connecteur qui est brisé ?


----------



## Jacques L (12 Juin 2011)

Tu peux essayer, ça me semble une bonne idée si réellement le connecteur de l'ancien est opérationnel, d'après ce que tu expliques un des deux fils est coupé. Je déconseille d'essayer de démonter le connecteur, c'est un coup à se retrouver avec des petits morceaux de plastique inutilisable. Tu coupes le câble pas très loin du chargeur, tu soudes tes 2 fils, tu les laisses bien écartés et tu fais un essai, dans le meilleur des cas ça fonctionne, tu les isoles l'un de l'autre et tu noies ta réparation dans une noisette de plastique thermo-maléable. si ça ne marche pas, intervertis les 2 fils et recommence. Si rien de tout ça ne fonctionne, en dehors de changer le chargeur je n'ai pas de solution.

Tu es bien certain que ce n'est pas le connecteur interne qui débloque?


----------



## marfra (13 Juin 2011)

Bah justement... Je sais pas :s

J'avais déjà essayé de démonter le connecteur de mon ancien chargeur, et effectivement, je me suis retrouvé avec qq chose qui fonctionnait encore moins bien qu'avant...


----------



## Jacques L (13 Juin 2011)

marfra a dit:


> La prise interne de mon Powerbook fonctionne, puisque je l'ai testé sur un autre chargeur de Powerbook. Branché sur ce même Powerbook, le chargeur 45W ne s'est toujours pas allumé.


Pourtant tu as écrit cela


----------



## marfra (15 Juin 2011)

Ah. Je croyais que tu parlais du connecteur interne *du chargeur*. Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon chargeur ne rentre plus complètement dans la prise du chargeur de mon PowerBook 12 pouces, le courant ne passe plus. Apparemment une pointe métallique à l'intérieur n'est plus centrée mais je ne sais pas si un élément ne s'est pas détaché et collé sur la prise externe.
Y a-t-il moyen de réparer tout ça ? Peut-on recharger une batterie de Powerbook sans l'ordinateur ?
Cordialement, Merci.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Juillet 2012)

la prise est du genre co-axial, la tige centrale se termine normalement par une petite boule, c'est peut-être cette partie qui est cassée, si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas trop comment la faire sortir sans changer le connecteur de l'ordi, mais avant il faudrait essayer avec un chargeur du même genre s'il rentre. Sinon au niveau charge de la batterie hors de l'ordi, sauf à le faire dans un autre ordi semblable, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.


----------



## makivari (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

De mon côté j'ai un problème avec l'alimentation interne de mon vieux powerbook...la batterie est morte depuis longtemps, et depuis qques jours, il n'accepte plus l'alim secteur (une alim achetée sur macway qui fonctionne très bien par contre avec un Ibook). quand je la plugge, ça fait un bruit comme un clic (faux contact ??) et le voyant vert de l'alim s'éteint. Il se rallume dès que je la débranche de l'ordi.
Du coup, je cherche éventuellement un réparateur sur PAris ou dans le sud est de la France (vers Montpellier). Evidemment, les centres Apple ne réparent plus les powerbooks, mais je me dis que peut-être certains réparateurs sont spécialisés dans le "vintage"... Sinon on me conseille de faire souder directement l'alim dans le mac :-(

avez-vous un avis ou un tuyau ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## didgar (3 Novembre 2012)

Salut !



makivari a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai un problème avec l'alimentation interne de mon vieux powerbook...



C'est quoi comme PowerBook ?!? G3, G4 Titanium, G4 Alu ??

A+

Didier


----------



## makivari (3 Novembre 2012)

Heu ah oui pardon!
C est un g4 15 pouces.... Je pense alu (je ne me rappelle plus la différence entre alu et titanium et je l ai acheté il y a longtemps, 2006 je crois...???)


----------



## didgar (3 Novembre 2012)

Salut !



makivari a dit:


> Heu ah oui pardon!
> C est un g4 15 pouces.... Je pense alu (je ne me rappelle plus la différence entre alu et titanium et je l ai acheté il y a longtemps, 2006 je crois...???)




Titanium = clavier noir
Alu = clavier "gris"

Sous la machine il y a son type qui commence par la lettre A suivi de 4 chiffres. Encore mieux, envoie moi en MP les trois derniers caractères du numéro de série de la machine ( dans le logement de la batterie ). J'ai probablement la pièce qu'il te faut ( carte dc-in ). Je peux te la remplacer ( tarif à convenir ensemble ). D'hab je suis à Bordeaux, en ce moment à Paris et très prochainement en PACA donc pas loin de Montpellier. La poste est notre amie 

A+

Didier


----------

